

TetraScience’s (YC S15) Internet-Of-Instruments Could Supercharge Research - salvatore_savo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/14/tetrasciences-internet-of-instruments-could-supercharge-research/?utm_campaign=naytev&utm_content=55cde98ee4b0eb7eb8d191ba

======
salvatore_savo
Hi all,

This is Salvatore (Sal) from TetraScience. Our team wants to share with you
the news that we are on TC.

Happy to answer any question.

Sal

------
kevinmobrien
Very excited to see this - I had a chance to see their early product, and was
impressed by its flexibility and their approach to making it secure.

------
aconz2
> "They assured me they have several layers of security, so the results can’t
> be hacked into."

That's what they all say.

~~~
salvatore_savo
Would love some suggestions on how to make our system more secure!!

Sal

